# 2008 Ford F250 Super Duty Alert



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Just found out yesterday I need to replace the high pressure fuel pump since the engine was loosing power when the Exhaust Cleaning Mode was activated. 
Ironically I had to have it replaced when the truck had 51,000 miles and today it has 106,600 miles so the power train warranty just expired.
So it appears there is an issue with the pumps since they only last about 50,000 miles and unfortunately they have to remove the cab to change it out. That being said, the cost to replace it is $3,700.00.
Fuels filters are replaced per the manual at 20,000 miles and they tried to say I'm not replacing them often enough which is not the case.
Needless to say I will drive it another 40,000 miles since I do not plan on having it replaced again at 150,000.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Man I feel for you. My egi sensor just went out again and left me stranded for the fourth time. I got 60 grand on my mileage and dont think it'll make it to a hundred. Just left the dealer today trying to get rid of it. Not even two years old and has been in the shop five times. This tru.ck is falling apart and has left a bad taste in my mouth. Called Ford but they could care less. Bad workmanship and R&D. I'll never make this 50 thousand dollar mistake again. I feel your pain. Now I know what I have to look forward to.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Just hope you don't have injector problems because they'll have to take the front end and fenders off to fix them.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Knock on wood.. I have only had recalls to radiator and fuel vacuum performed. No other part failures but most of my buddy that have the 2008 model has been to the shop multiple times. I keep thinking to bail but I just love my truck and other than the new electronics and fuel econ on the new model I dont care for it.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Fuel injectors- forgot to mention when the pump was replaced at 51,000 miles they also replaced one injector that apparently stuck wide open.
Yes, Radiator was leaking since they didn't install the rubber bushings but this was coverd by the recall. 
Transmission- has been programmed four times with all of the new upgrades but still has occasional issues between 2nd and 3rd gear.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

**** I'm having the same issues on tranny shifting as well. Tranny was leaking fluid the other day. Took it to dealer and they said I needed to replace my upper radiator hose? what? 300 dollars! I told them to get it off the lift and I'll take it elsewhere. No leaks on hose or around ANY hose. They service rep says it's natural for the hoses to go out. AT 60000 miles? I call BS. Everytime I see a ford dealership, I cringe.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Give Me a call at 281-413-7342 Louis salazar I can take care of your issue.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

While the truck is in the shop I figured I would have them replace the door lock/handle etc that was busted when someone broke into it several months ago. Quoted a price $450 so I called the parts dept and the cost of parts is only $143?
Was told it's three hours labor at $98/ hour which almost blew me away. Shop rate of $98/hour???
Warranty yes anything else, forget it


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I was considering a '08 F-250 used, but man after reading all this I'm not so sure anymore. Anyone think these are just isolated cases or are there others having issues? ***GUN-SHY***


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> Fuel injectors- forgot to mention when the pump was replaced at 51,000 miles they also replaced one injector that apparently stuck wide open.
> Yes, Radiator was leaking since they didn't install the rubber bushings but this was coverd by the recall.
> Transmission- has been programmed four times with all of the new upgrades but still has occasional issues between 2nd and 3rd gear.


Add a quart or so of atf to your tranny to fix the 2-3 shift, even if it shows full that has been a common problem.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine is a 05, over the last few weeks I was getting quotes of $1250 - 3700 to replace the egr cooler, oil cooler, and clean the turbo. I picked up all the parts for $475 and found all the information I needed off powerstroke.org. What I'm getting to is sometimes a few days vacation is worth it, you will find 60-80% of the bid is normally labor on these trucks.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Artifishual said:


> I was considering a '08 F-250 used, but man after reading all this I'm not so sure anymore. Anyone think these are just isolated cases or are there others having issues? ***GUN-SHY***


I have an 08 with 96k miles on it and have had zero problems and i drive it like i stole it.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Just took my ford to the shop again yesterday. Same sensor problem in the exhaust for the 4th time. I yelled at Ford customer service for a few weeks about this and they offered me a 200,000 mile warranty at no charge. If your new truck is crapping out, just complain about it. Oh and don't complain at the dealership, it does no good.


----------

